# Price For New Crystal



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi and would anyone be able to give me a price including return shipping for a new crystal ( Glass )

Thankyou and appreciate any replies.

Andrew

Model is :

5M42-5A10

890716


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

n0chex said:


> Model is : 5M42-5A10


Well - that's an unusual one, for sure. <_<










Seiko sales product code is *SKH561P1*, by the way.

Crystal looks like it might be a bit of a 'special'.  But it seems that you *may* be in luck. :thumbsup:

Seiko p/n for crystal is *ES0P30JR02*. Cousins UK stock them under their p/n *S16318* - Â£11.45 + postage + V.A.T.


----------



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey SEIKO7A38Fan do you offer a fitting service if so at what price please.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

n0chex said:


> Hey SEIKO7A38Fan do you offer a fitting service if so at what price please.


No, sorry - I only 'do' 7A38's .... and seldom work on other people's watches. :schmoll:

There's a useful tutorial on changing crystals here: http://www.crescent-pc.com/watchfetish/7aX8/index.htm

If you don't fancy having a go yourself, you can now walk into your friendly local watch repair shop ....

.... tell him what he needs (p/n-wise); where to get it, and how much it's going to cost him (trade price). :smartass:


----------



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

Thankyou so much for the info i appreciate it .


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

n0chex said:


> Hi and would anyone be able to give me a price including return shipping for a new crystal ( Glass )
> 
> Thankyou and appreciate any replies.
> 
> ...





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> n0chex said:
> 
> 
> > Model is : 5M42-5A10
> ...


I have a similar [slightly] odball Seiko that could do with a new crystal.

Any advice anyone on identifying the part number ?.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

littlealex said:


> n0chex said:
> 
> 
> > Model is: 5M42-5A10
> ...


If you can supply the 8-digit xxxx-xxxx Cal./Case model # off the back of your watch, it's usually easy enough to find.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> > n0chex said:
> ...


Well of course i could supply the no from the caseback,although i do'nt have the watch here to hand.

What can i do myself though.Is there some means via Cousins where if i enter this on the site,it works out the part number for me ?.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

littlealex said:


> Is there some means via Cousins where if i enter this on the site, it works out the part number for me ?


Er, No. :no: Not quite as simple as that. :secret:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

LittleAlex, if by 'standing by' you mean I am logged into the forum then yes, I was, however a request in a thread does not mean Im going to read it, I / we cant read everything, and to be honest Im not going to go back to a topic with this title everytime there is a reply, there is a 'report post' option that will ensure that a admin member sees the offending post.

I was made aware of this topic by a phone call and locked the thread before I read it all, just the last few posts......

I am amazed that a topic as innocuous as this one started could get out of hand as it is...

There is also a feature on the forum to block PMs from specific members, I suggest you guys use it.

Im going to read it properly now to see where it all went wrong....I will also be deleting the swearing posts etc......

Right... Read it and tidied it up.....

Please dont start the arguments up again folks.....


----------



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

Been a while and forgot about this thread and made another so if the mods can delete my other thread it would be appreciated.

Still looking for this glass as Cousins does not stock this anymore please help.


----------



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone help me source the glass please.


----------



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone help me please i love the watch hence i want to get a new glass not a new Seiko


----------



## vek (Oct 27, 2011)

why not ask mr taylor (rlt) he changed two crystals for me recently


----------



## n0chex (Aug 26, 2009)

Have done and not available any one please help me .


----------

